# squirrel recipes? tips?



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

My son really wants to kill some squirrels and eat them. We have plenty in the yard he can take out with a bb gun. I just need a good recipe for when he does this.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

A few years ago I shot several because they were eating the fruit from my peach and apple trees. I fried them up and my kids, especially my daughter, loved them. 

They were a bit tough. I think I remember my grandmother putting them in a pressure cooker to soften them up and then putting them in gravy - kind of like chicken fried steak.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Squirrel and dumplings.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Pressure cooker mix some gravy powder and water put the squirrls on top of the insert that keeps meat above bottom of cooker. When done the bones will be off the meat and taste great no game taste and tender. Skin and cut the squirell up into quarters and pan brown before pressure cooker.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

OHenry said:


> Squirrel and dumplings.


That's how my Mom would cook them. Sometimes she would fry them, make a gravy, and let the squirrel simmer in the gravy until tender.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I remember my grandfather whacking on the skull with a butter knife to get the brain... Kinda spoiled my appetite. LOL.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Clean the squirrel, throw em in a crock pot with some chicken/beef broth/lipton onion soup mix and then add rice....


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Go to survival school. Skin them and shove a stick into them. Burn over a fire.
Squirrel has less meat than a chicken leg.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Par boil, batter and fry. Bout the only way I ever do them.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

skin them, quarter them up, and place on a cedar board. Get the grill nice and hot, place the cedar board with them little rascals right above the hottest part of the nice fire. Cook for 7-10 mins. Carefully remove, scrap them tree rats off the board into the garbage, and eat that cedar plank. Bon Appetit!!


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

EvaUnitOne said:


> I will advise you to look on YouTube. I am sure that you will find plenty of recipes and tips on cooking a squirrel. I am working for a squirrel-removing company Squirrel Removal Dayton | Wildlife removal and dayton wildlife control. Some guys here also love to cook squirrels. I am not a big fan of it. I prefer chicken or pork, but everybody has their own preferences. By the way, if you will need help with catching the squirrels from your property, you can give us a call. Hope my message will be helpful for you.


Help me PLEASE! There was a squirrel out there in the yard three years ago!


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

I shot 8 squirrels and relocated 52 from my 1/2 acre yard two years ago. Now I've got about 60 more squirrels in my yard tearing stuff up. Building a squirrel toss this year. Gonna make some home movies.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I know some private property you can take them to for relocating if you want.


----------

